
Pooper – Your Dog's Poop in Someone Else's Hands - edward
http://pooperapp.com/
======
CarolineW
Some previous discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12144150](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12144150)
(5 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12116777](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12116777)
(2 comments)

~~~
edward
Thanks.

